# Detailingworld™ Review – ValetPRO Snow Seal



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Detailingworld Review – ValetPRO Snow Seal*

*Introduction*

Hi guys,

As usual, first and foremost, I'd like to say a big thank you to the guys and gals at ValetPRO for sending their Snow Seal out for a DW review. Their website can be found at https://www.valetpro.global/










ValetPRO is a brand I came across with getting a bit more serious about keeping my car clean, probably around 10 years ago or so. Having a rummage around their website, they were founded in 2005, moved to their first warehouse in Framfield, East Sussex, in 2010, and have continued to grow substantially since then. Have a look at https://www.valetpro.global/Information/About-Us

*The Product*

ValetPRO sent me the 250ml bottle of now Snow Seal.

As I said in my other ValetPRO reviews, the branding is unmistakably ValetPRO. It's simple, distinctive and consistent throughout their range. Snow Seal is a translucent, thin liquid, with a chemical scent. The bottle is 'on brand' similar to the labelling. It was good quality too.

As usual, and as expected, the rear label has detail regarding the product, application instructions, and health and safety data.










The bottle says:-

1.Before application, ensure the vehicle is out of direct sunlight and paintwork is clean and cool to the touch.

2.Dilute in a clean foam lance bottle. 50ml product: 250ml water.

3.Apply to the vehicle. Take care to avoid the windscreen.

4.Rinse the vehicle with a pressure washer. Do not allow product to dry.

5.Dry the vehicle with a ValetPRO Drying Towel.

6.Clean the windscreen and wiper blades with Glass Cleaner to avoid potential smearing.

7.Please note: No cure time or agitation required. Do not exceed dilution ratio. Not suitable for use on convertible vehicles.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.valetpro.global/Exterior-Products/Exterior-Protection/1791-/Snow-Seal

UNIQUELY DESIGNED TO BE USED WITH A FOAM LANCE

PROVIDES A HIGH GLOSS FINISH TO YOUR VEHICLE

PROVIDES HYDROPHOBIC PROTECTION FOR IMPRESSIVE WATER BEADING

EXCEPTIONALLY EASY TO APPLY AND RINSE OFF

PH NEUTRAL FORMULATION

ValetPRO Snow Seal is a specially formulated coating to be used with a foam lance and pressure washer. Snow Seal awards your vehicle with a durable hydrophobic coating that leads to remarkable water beading. Application could not be easier- simply spray on a clean vehicle at the specified dilution, rinse off and then dry. Snow Seal will also leave an impressive glossy finish.

*Gregs thoughts:*

"Snow Seal is the perfect accompaniment to anyone who uses a pressure washer and foam lance as a part of their car detailing process. Ideal for the wintertime or those in an outdoor setting, Snow Seal saves time and effort to your car protection step."[/I]

*The Method*

As directed, I filled the foam lance bottle, using the dilution ratio as instructed.



















The car had literally no protection left, having been through the salted roads of County Down over the past weeks.















Applied through the lance to the car.










And hosed off.










Done.










The finished result.
























This definitely added a degree of protection as the water behaviour showed.

*Price*

ValetPRO Snow Seal is available to purchase directly from the ValetPRO website at https://www.valetpro.global/Exterior-Products/Exterior-Protection/1791-/Snow-Seal. It's also widely available at a number of UK retailers in store and on-line.

Snow Seal is available in 500ml bottles only, and the price is £11. The website states "A £5 delivery fee will be added to every order below £30. Orders over £30 will receive free delivery." It's actually £4.99.

*Would I use it again?*

If I need to apply some protection to a panel, quickly and easily, then this would definitely be a useful addition to the detailing arsenal, especially at this time of year.

*Conclusion*

I'm not usually a fan of the spray on, rinse off type products, purely because I usually have some form of protection on the car, so these normally pass me by. In my experience, I was expecting to see a residue left on the panel, but, I was very pleased to see that all it left behind was some genuine protection, evidenced by the reasonably good water behaviour. In Winter, I think it's something I'll keep using, especially if light, time and weather are conspiring against my car cleaning routine.

As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

